# worm in dart frog tank



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

i found this worm on the glass in my dart frog cage this morning. can anyone tell me what it is please?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

looks very much like ribbon worm cant remember there latin name, theyre quite common in vivs with high humidity ive had them in my vivs in the past and never caused any problems, i still got rid of the ones i saw though just didnt like the look of them crawling on the glass. But to competely get rid of them you will need to strip the viv or remove the frogs and let the viv dry right out they dont like dry conditions


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep looks like a Nemertea, I think they tend to come in with potted plants or possibly if you've collected wild moss. It shouldn't be a problem, I know a lot of Dendrobatid enthusiasts freak out about them but they are going to cause you more grief to get rid of than they will be to just let them be.


----------

